# Perpetual License vs Cloud



## MonFoto (May 14, 2019)

Adobe just released updates for Lightroom Classic (CC) and for the cloud-based Lightroom (CC) Desktop, Mobile and Web ( Copied from another site.)
Whats the difference between Lightroom Classic (CC) and Lightroom(CC) Desktop,Mobile and Web ? I have the perpetual license and considering going to the clouds.
Keith


----------



## LouieSherwin (May 15, 2019)

Hi Keith,

Lightroom Classic is essentially the current upgraded version of LR6 that you are currently using. This would be the easiest upgrade path. It uses the same file based storage as you are using in LR6 and adds a number of cloud features that many including myself find useful. However, it does not require that you use these features. The upgrade is very simple. After you install the new software you just open the latest LR6 catalog and it will create a new upgraded catalog file and launch the new application.  It will look almost the same as your previous environment but now you will have all the updates, bug fixes and camera support that has been added since the release of 6.14. 

The basic Photography plan( $9.99/month or $120/year)  includes Photoshop and 20 GB of cloud storage. It also includes all the Lightroom cloud applications. 

The newer Lightroom (cloud based) entirely dependent on cloud storage.  If you go that route then either on initial starup or at some later date you instruct it to import you entire existing catalog and it then proceeds to upload all your original files to the cloud. You would almost certainly need to get and pay for more cloud storage starting at 1GB. This is a dramatic change. It requires careful evaluation of your goals and how you work to see if it right for you. Going down this path really means that you are abandoning Lightroom Classic and any notion of file based management, it's all in the cloud.  

There are also things that you cannot do in Lightroom (CC)  that you can in Lightroom Classic. The develop actions are not yet the same, keywords in images on the cloud are not available back in Classic and you cannot yet print from Lightroom (CC). 

For me Lightroom Classic is still the best for my workflow. I have added in using the available cloud features, especially syncing selected collections to the cloud so that selected photos are accessable via the web to anyone and on my iPhone via the Lightroom  Mobile app.   It is interesting to note that syncing collections which uploads only Smart Previews does not at this time use any 20GB cloud storage. 

-louie


----------



## LouieSherwin (May 16, 2019)

Hi Keith, 

 I had one additional though regarding upgrading.  It is not uncommon for someone to accidentally upgrade the wrong catalog file. Take a little time and be sure that you know exactly the path and name of your active catalog file (.lrcat).  This is easily determined. With your current active  catalog open go to "Catalog Settings", General tab. The "show" button will take you directly to the correct directory.  

Over time it is easy to accumulate multiple catalog files with very similar names as every time you have migrated from previous version Lightroom's default is to create a new catalog file with a new name often with just  a "-2" or "-2-2" etc.  to make the name unique. If these have not been cleaned up in the past it might make sense to carefully move any clutter into a different folder and hold it until you have determined that you have the correct catalog.

-louie


----------



## MonFoto (May 16, 2019)

LouieSherwin said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> I had one additional though regarding upgrading.  It is not uncommon for someone to accidentally upgrade the wrong catalog file. Take a little time and be sure that you know exactly the path and name of your active catalog file (.lrcat).  This is easily determined. With your current active  catalog open go to "Catalog Settings", General tab. The "show" button will take you directly to the correct directory.
> 
> ...


L
Thanx for your helpful and timely reply. How do I get/upload and is there an update beyond  6.14 ?  I'm going to stay with LR Classic.


----------



## Replytoken (May 17, 2019)

KMonsoor said:


> L
> Thanx for your helpful and timely reply. How do I get/upload and is there an update beyond  6.14 ?  I'm going to stay with LR Classic.


There is no perpetual update beyond 6.14.

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 17, 2019)

So to get the latest version of Lightroom Classic, you'd need to sign up for a Photography Plan subscription. Compare plans | Adobe Creative Cloud Photography plan


----------

